# What is the MOST Difficult part of the Mental Game of Golf for you?



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

What is the most difficult aspect of the mental game of golf for you? Is it dealing with the rub of the greens? Is it trying to get over a bad shot or a bad hole? Is it trying to deal with some jerk in your foursome that’s just being a complete idiot? Is it having to deal with slow players in front of you that forgot about letting faster groups play through? Maybe you’re having the best round of your life and the pressure of keeping it going is getting to you (you’re starting to think about how good your score could be). What is it folks, what throws you for a loop?


For me it’s the jerk! I’ve learned how to deal with almost everything else except for the jerk. It’s something you have no control over. In a recent tournament I played, I had a jerk in my foursome in the first round. He was having a bad day and as the day wore on he got worse and worse. On the greens if he missed a short putt he would stick handle the ball until it went into the hole, (I know he didn’t count all his strokes, neither did his scorer) on one hole he actually kicked the ball into the hole (he should’ve been DQ-ed right there). On a 162 yard par 3 he took out his driver, after he shot I asked him what he was doing? His answer was he was trying to SKIP the ball off the water onto the green! Anyway to make a long painful story short, his antics wore on me and had an effect on my round. :thumbsdown:


So What is it about the mental game of golf that gives you a difficult time?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome back to the forum. My mental pain would have to be teeing off with my drivers I really get mind games at the 1st even worse on a busy day. I tend to play really bad mind games with myself to the point where I have played rounds and left my driver in my bag for the whole round. I can spend buckets of balls on it at the driving range and get comfortable with it but when it comes to teeing off with it thats where the trouble starts. Now wheres Bob I'm sure he'd have lots of mental issues for this topic.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I have severe driver confidence issues as well. So...I've starting taking a 7-iron instead wherever possible, taking an extra half a stroke in the process. As for taking your driver on a par 3, whatever works.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not quiet sure about the driver on a par 3 but I do tee off with my 4-5 iron sometime. most the time i tee off with my 3 wood or 3 hybird.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Playing within myself.

When I was younger, I was a very good player. Age and increased weight turned me into about a 7-8 handicapper, just the perfect level to still hit it well sometimes, (see ego rise), but also just the right level to get frustrated over not breaking 80 when I screw up, (see ego deflate).

In short, my problem is that my mind still knows what I need to do to create shots Seve would be proud of, but my body can't make them happen anymore.

Worse yet, I don't seem to learn from my mistakes, from week to week.


----------

